# bash: RIFFP�: command not found. {RISOLTO}

## bandreabis

Quando do il comando su, mi restituisce questo output

```
su

Password:

bash: RIFFP�: command not found

```

cosa può essere?

Non ho modificato a mano nessun file di sistema.

Idee?

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Elbryan

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Quando do il comando su, mi restituisce questo output
> 
> ```
> su
> 
> ...

 

hai qualcosa di strano nel bashrc di root?

----------

## lucapost

prova a controllare i file /root/.bashrc e /root/.bash_porofile, sempre se esistono.

oppure hai messo mano in /etc/profile...

----------

## bandreabis

Se do 

```
su -
```

non da errore. E non ho modificato nessun bashrc da tempo, e sto errore è comparso tra ieri sera (spento PC) e oggi (riacceso PC).

EDIT: cancellatoil sottopostato /root/.bashrc l'errore è sparito.

EDIT2: Eliminate le righe su bash-completion ora il problema non c'è più.

In ogni caso:

```
cat  /root/.bashrc

# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-shells/bash/files/dot-bashrc,v 1.3 2005/07/06 22:10:22 vapier Exp $

#

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp

# that can't tolerate any output.

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]]; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now

        return

fi

# Shell is interactive.  It is okay to produce output at this point,

# though this example doesn't produce any.  Do setup for

# command-line interactivity.

# colors for ls, etc.  Prefer ~/.dir_colors #64489

if [[ -f ~/.dir_colors ]]; then

        eval `dircolors -b ~/.dir_colors`

else

        eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

fi

alias ls="ls --color=auto"

# Change the window title of X terminals

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

# uncomment the following to activate bash-completion:

[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion

PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]$(basename "$PWD") \$ \[\033[00m\]'
```

----------

## bandreabis

Ho provato ad aggiornare bash-completion all'ultima versione, ma non ho risolto.

Ecco come si comporta:

Da utente bashcomp funziona. 

```
velociraptor@pavilion velociraptor $ cat .bashrc

# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

#

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp

# that can't tolerate any output.  So make sure this doesn't display

# anything or bad things will happen !

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

# Enable colors for ls, etc.  Prefer ~/.dir_colors #64489

if [[ -f ~/.dir_colors ]]; then

        eval `dircolors -b ~/.dir_colors`

else

        eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

fi

alias ls="ls --color=auto"

# Change the window title of X terminals

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion

PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]$(basename "$PWD") \$ \[\033[00m\]'

# This line was appended by KDE

# Make sure our customised gtkrc file is loaded.

export GTK2_RC_FILES="$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0:$HOME/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0:/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

```

Da root 

```
cat /root/.bashrc

# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-shells/bash/files/dot-bashrc,v 1.3 2005/07/06 22:10:22 vapier Exp $

#

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp

# that can't tolerate any output.

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]]; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now

        return

fi

# Shell is interactive.  It is okay to produce output at this point,

# though this example doesn't produce any.  Do setup for

# command-line interactivity.

# colors for ls, etc.  Prefer ~/.dir_colors #64489

if [[ -f ~/.dir_colors ]]; then

        eval `dircolors -b ~/.dir_colors`

else

        eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

fi

alias ls="ls --color=auto"

# Change the window title of X terminals

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

# uncomment the following to activate bash-completion:

[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion

PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]$(basename "$PWD") \$ \[\033[00m\]'

```

ho 2 comportamenti:

Il primo senza bashcomp:

```
velociraptor@pavilion velociraptor $ su

Password:

root@pavilion velociraptor #  
```

Il secondo con bashcomp attivo

```
velociraptor@pavilion velociraptor $ su -

Password:

-su: RIFFP�: command not found

pavilion ~ #  
```

Diciamo che mi sto "impapocchiando" un po' molto.

----------

## devilheart

```
grep -lr RIFFP /etc/*
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -lr RIFFP /etc/*
> ```
> ...

 

Nessun file trovato.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## devilheart

l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è usare strace e controllare tutti i files aperti da su

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> grep -lr RIFFP /etc/*
> ```
> ...

 

fallo su tutto /*

----------

## devilheart

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fallo su tutto /*

 mi pare che stia un attimo a farlo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ci ho provato, ma non ho potuto finire la ricerca.

Stasera mi ci metto.

----------

## bandreabis

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è usare strace e controllare tutti i files aperti da su

 

Provo.

Come funziona?

Altra domanda, che differenza c'è tra "su" e "su -".

Ho provato a mascherare l'ultimo bash-completion stabile ma nulla, l'ho rimesso ed ora su - non da errore e su invece sì.

Ma che BIP!!

----------

## devilheart

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è usare strace e controllare tutti i files aperti da su 
> 
> Provo.
> 
> Come funziona?
> ...

 su - ricrea l'ambiente che avresti facendo il login direttamente. per strace ti basta scrivere strace su e leggere tutti i files che vengono aperti. lancialo da root così non devi mettere la password

----------

## bandreabis

Trovata la caxx@ta!

Non la dico nemmeno perchè è una stupidata.

Dico solo che in /root/.bash_completion.d/ c'erano file che non dovevano esserci.

Il comando di prima su /* è ancora lì che gira. Andava fatto su /root/*

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

